# Starting new catering business!



## clar (Feb 10, 2009)

In addition to food serving, I will be serving beer and wine. What special licensing and insurance/liability insurance do I need? I did a quick search and could not find any relevant info.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

start by asking your Health Dept. they will forward you to liquor licensing offices.....or just look in your city's phone book.


----------



## clar (Feb 10, 2009)

Will do, didn't know where to inquire about that. Nobody in my family works in the food industry, so this is an entire new territory.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Your insurance when serving alcoholic beverage will go up quite a bit. In some cases not worth it. Let host supply liqour and you supply all mixes , bar fruit, cherries etc.bartenders and you charge for that. Laws in every state differ. All I can tell you is now is not a good time to get into catering unless you can low-ball everyone else, and still give quality. 

P.S In Florida alone White tablecloth restaurants are down 10 to 21% where MdDonalds is up 7.5%


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

it's really rough out here.....bread and butter non-profits are eliminating or cutting back dramatically.


----------



## uptownkevin (Sep 15, 2006)

Ed,

I am going to have to respectfully disagree with you there. There is a TON of good business out there, it is just a matter of finding it. I started my company about 6 months ago and am shocked at the number of parties and weddings willing to spend good money on quality food and great service. My opinion is to "have a plan and stick to it." If I developed my business as a low-priced model, my only selling point would be cheap food. Fortunately I went in the other direction. And I am in Florida!

-Kevin


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Great Website Kevin, interesting menus......I'm surprised you didn't have price them.

Super to have a newbie around that is doing great.

Welcome.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Kevin!
Location, Location, Northern and Southern Florida are two different places, We in South Florida have no large industry or businesses .It is vacation and resort, golf club oriented, and we have less tourist this year, we dont have a Disney, or Busch, or Waterworld and all food sales except McDonalds is down. Having lived here 20 years , and this being height of season it is the first time restaurants are giving 2 for one and drastic discounts and coupons for dinner as well as lunch, even at he high end places. All the caterers I know here are also way down. So consider yourself fortunate.:bounce:

The Breakers Hotel A mainstay has laid off 250 employees.


----------



## lovesfood (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Going into business for yourself is VERY exciting!


----------

